# [Procesador] Que procesador me combiene mas ?

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Estoy por adquirir un nuevo laptop, y no me decido entre comprar el que tiene procesador Pentium Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0GHz o AMD Athlon Neo X2 1.6GHz ??... Mas que nada busco que el kernel funcione bien para con el procesador, y saber que gentoo tengo que ponerle :S... Vaya, porqeue el Pentium dice en la etiqueta 64bits y el AMD tambien.. asi que, no se cual seria mejor getoo-x86 o gentoo-amd64 ?.... Sobre la RAM ambas tienen 4GB.

Uso ?.. Pues desarrollo de software (blufish, C y PHP), virtualizacion (vbox), pen-test, edicion de video/audio y documentacion (pdf, odt). Anteriormente tenia una Asus EeePC Intel Atom de 1.6GHz, y cuand estab programando se alentaba un buen  :Sad: , mas que nada al abrir codigos de alrededor de 800 lineas, no podia desplazarme rapido  :Sad: ... por eso regrese a la tienda la Asus EeePC y no quier hacer una mala eleccion  :Sad: ...

Modelos ?.. Buenos tanto el Pentium Core 2 Duo y e AMD Neo X2 son HP/Dell, ya que con Toshiba he tendo muy mala experiencias  :Very Happy: , y ademas busco un equipo ligero y que no pase de 13 pulgadas (pantalla).

bye

----------

## luispa

Para ambos procesadores 64bits se usa ~amd64, da igual que sea Intel o AMD.

Luis

----------

## vincent-

Querrás decir conviene , no combiene.

Si fuera para mi, me compraría el Core 2 Duo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo compraría el que tenga mayor memoria cache, aunque no hay mucha diferencia, mejor fijate que los demás componentes sean compatibles con el kernel Linux y de preferencia que usen drivers libres porque evolucionan más rápido (además son libres).

Saludos.

P.D: tengo malas experiencias con HP, nunca he tenido una dell.

----------

## Diabliyo

Ambos equipos (Core 2 Du y AMD Turion Neo X2) usan tarjeta inalambrica Atheros 9xxx (se usa modulo ath9k), pero mi duda es en si, si el kernel tendra soporte para ambos procesadores o para cual tendra soporte el kernel actualmente ??... En mi Desktop uso un Pentium 4 HT 3.0Ghz, y pues en el kernel escojo el procesador que tengo... Pero no recuerdo haber visto que haiga sobre el Core 2 Duo  :Sad:  o AMD Turion Neo X2  :Sad: ...

Bueno, como quiera checare cuanta Cache tienen ambos, ya que se me paso checar es :S.... Vuelvo en seguida y pongo info completa  :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## Diabliyo

AMD Athlon Neo X2

Enlace: http://espanol.bestbuy.com/enes/site/HP+-+Pavilion+Laptop+with+AMD+Athlon%26%23153%3B+Neo+X2+Dual-Core+Processor+-+Modern+Argento/9556358.p?id=1218123847359&skuId=9556358

Procesador: AMD Athlon Neo X2 Dual Core Processor.

Velocidad Procesador: 1.6GHz

Cache: 512Kb

Memoria RAM: 3GB.

Bus sistema: 1500 MHz

Disco Duro: 320GB (SATA 7200RPM)

Chip Grafio: ATI Radeon HD 3200.

Memoria Grafica: 1470MB

Lector Discos: No incluye

Dimenciones: 12"

Tarjeta Inalambrica; Athros 9xxx (ath9k).

Intel Core 2 Duo

http://espanol.bestbuy.com/enes/site/HP+-+Pavilion+Laptop+with+Intel%26%23174%3B+Core%26%23153%3B2+Duo+Processor+-+Espresso+Black/9556321.p?id=1218123846694&skuId=9556321

Velocidad Procesador: 2.2GHz.

Cache: 2MB con Level 2.

Memoria RAM: 4GB (soporta hasta 8GB)

Bus el Sistema: 800 MHz

Disco Duro: 320GB (SATA 7200RPM)

Chip Grafico: Intel 4500 MHD

Memoria Grafica: 1650MB

Lector Discos: DVD±RW/CD-RW de doble capa

Dimenciones: 13"

Tarjeta Inalambrica: Broadcom (no recuerdo el modelo).Last edited by Diabliyo on Mon Nov 23, 2009 4:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

Pues a mí el "AMD Athlon Neo X2" con una ATI de gráfica me grita que no lo compre. Cambia en cache los 512Mb por 512Kb, en AMD parece no preocuparles la caché (o reducen precios a costa de la reducida cantidad que incluyen).

Con respecto al "Intel Core 2 Duo" nunca he tenido problemas con chipsets intel y la gráfica que incluye es Intel también, la tengo en un equipo y al final te ves forzado a usar mesa   :Confused:  para el openGL. Pero van bien, mesa las soporta hasta cierto punto.

Desconozco el estado del controlador de código abierto para las ATI, tras su compra por parte de AMD, pero de no ser usable, mi elección está clara.

A propósito, ¿por qué no buscas otros modelos de portátiles?

El mío tiene un TURION (amd64) de doble nucleo diseñado para portátiles, para reducir el consumo al mínimo. Un athlon en un portátil suena peligroso, por el excesivo consumo de energía. powernow-k8 está perfectamente soportado en el kernel, y puedes instalar sys-power/powernowd.

 *Quote:*   

> Processor family (Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 )

 

No te dejes engañar, si no es un Turion, no está diseñado para ser usado con portátiles y se comerá la batería.

Mi Turion 64 X2 va de lujo. con powernowd.

En el caso de los CORE 2, ACPI_CPUFREQ funciona pefectamente con ellos.

 *Quote:*   

> Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)

 

Ambos procesadores están perfectamente soportados por el kernel.

Por último, yo en portátiles sólo uso debian. Si quieres tomarte la molestia de compilar en otro de sobremesa todos los paquetes para el portátil, perfecto; Mi consejo es que sólo usen binarios y que no se use ningún portátil para compilar, ninguno de los que existen está diseñado para soportar altas temperaturas sin medios de refrigeración adicional.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, coincido con the incredible hurd, ese AMD no esta hecho para portátiles y creo que va matarte la batería. en el criterio de uso, ambos procesadores cumplen a la perfección por lo que haces, pero la tarjeta Radeon según tengo entendido te dará un bajo rendimiento todavía aunquje avanza rápidamente.

Si no tienes problemas de dinero y quieres tu hardware trabajando bajo GNU/Linux de forma inmediata, creo que la Intel te dará menos problemas.

Saludos.

P.D: en estos momentos tengo un Atom y hasta los archivos de gran número de líneas los abre perfectamente, será que uso solo aplicaciones ligeras y nada de Gnome o Kde? eso si, nunca lo he intentado pero seguro si virtualizo algo es la muerte.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Bueno, coincido con the incredible hurd, ese AMD no esta hecho para portátiles y creo que va matarte la batería. en el criterio de uso, ambos procesadores cumplen a la perfección por lo que haces, pero la tarjeta Radeon según tengo entendido te dará un bajo rendimiento todavía aunquje avanza rápidamente.
> 
> Si no tienes problemas de dinero y quieres tu hardware trabajando bajo GNU/Linux de forma inmediata, creo que la Intel te dará menos problemas.
> 
> Saludos.
> ...

 

El ATOM de abrirlos, lo hace perfecto, pero por ejemplo, en un code pequeno tengo de 800 lineas, cuando queria desplazarme rapidamente (usando el scroll de la ventanita) de la linea 1 a las 500 puffff... hiva lento :S, y si empezaba a compilar mi codigo pufff.. la musica se empezaba a escuchar cortada :S.... Aun asi, me instale XFCE y pasaba lo mismo :S....

Bueno en fin, compre un equipo HP con lo siguiente:

Procesador AMD Turion II Core Duo

Velocidad Procesador 2.2GHz

Memoria Cache 2MB Level 2

Chip Video ATI Radeon HD3200

Inalambrica Atheros AR9285 (uso ath9k, y tambien inyecta perfecto con este modulo  :Very Happy: )

Camara Integrada Syntek (cheese jala perfecto)

Le puse ubuntu y va bien, pero no puedo desacostumbrarme a Gentoo  :Sad: ...

----------

## pelelademadera

amd o intel, da igual. es un poco mejor intel a iguales clocks, pero no se hasta donde.

lo que si, la vga que sea nvidia o intel. ati si bien anda, la verdad que no rinden lo que tienen que rendir, problemas con texturas y demas, tube una 4650 en una desktop, y la verdad que la tube 20 dias. (haste que le encontre comprador)

----------

## Diabliyo

Se me pasaba.,... tiene 4GB de RAM y soporta hasta 8GB....

Por cierto, aprovechando el tema, les comento que pues no me acostumbro a ubuntu aun  :Sad: , vaya, es rapido que si  :Very Happy: , sobre todo porque pues con binarios la cosa de instalar programas es rapido, pero no tengo ni idea como controlar los programas que se van al startup (init), por ejemplo, instale Squid, Snort y MySQL, y sin que me pidieran permiso ni nada, se estan ahora ejecutando al iniciarse el ubuntu :S.....

Quisiera quitarlo del init a mysql, squid y snort, pero no se como hacerlo :'(... ni tampoco puedo ver cuales estan activos en el init  :Sad: .. Extrano a rc-update  :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## gringo

google me dice que hay esta herramienta : http://ubuntools.wordpress.com/2008/09/08/habilitardeshabilitar-los-servicios-de-inicio-de-ubuntu/

si prefieres algo para la consola tienes el sysv-rc-conf o algo asi se llama. Si no el chkconfig de toda la vida.

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

Un muy feliz usuario de debian en su laptop duda mucho que ubuntu no haya heredado los comandos:

update-rc.d

e

invoke-rc.d

El segundo es más complejo y completo, pero con el primero basta y sobra, te lo aseguro.

Edito:

¿Te importaría pegar el about:buildconfig (en la barra de direcciones) de iceweasel?

- Acaso sea icecat, dado que ubuntu usa sid y testing de debian. Me interesa y mucho saber si ponen el -mtune=generic, aunque sin -march

Gracias

----------

## Diabliyo

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Un muy feliz usuario de debian en su laptop duda mucho que ubuntu no haya heredado los comandos:
> 
> update-rc.d
> 
> e
> ...

 

El update-rc.d y invoke-rc.d, si estan en mi ubuntu-9.10.

Lo de about:buildconfig (en la barra de direcciones) de iceweasel no lo entiendo :S, donde ?, que barra de direcciones ?

Por cierto, no entiendo porque no tengo audio en el ubuntu  :Sad: , el pulseaudio esta bien instalado, y el volumeter del pulseaudio marca bien, vaya, si pongo una cancion marca como si estuviese reproduciendo y escuchando una cancion (las barritas suben y bajan), y cuando la quito se establecen (sin movimiento), pero jamas se escucha sonido alguno  :Sad: 

bye

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo de about:buildconfig (en la barra de direcciones) de iceweasel no lo entiendo :S, donde ?, que barra de direcciones ?
> 
> 

 

Me refiero a esto:

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/8775/barradirs.png

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, no entiendo porque no tengo audio en el ubuntu , el pulseaudio esta bien instalado, y el volumeter del pulseaudio marca bien, vaya, si pongo una cancion marca como si estuviese reproduciendo y escuchando una cancion (las barritas suben y bajan), y cuando la quito se establecen (sin movimiento), pero jamas se escucha sonido alguno 
> 
> 

 

Desconozco ubuntu, como casi todos los usuarios de este foro (supongo). Mejor trata de hacer preguntas relacionadas con ubuntu en los forums de ubuntu. pulseaudio es un daemon, que está tras ALSA, prueba a ejecutar alsamixer. Tampoco olvides verificar con groups los grupos a los que perteneces: audio, video y plugdev son indispensables.

(Me siento muy raro diciendo esto a un usuario Gentoo, todo hay que decirlo)

----------

## Diabliyo

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Me refiero a esto:
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/8775/barradirs.png
> 
>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   
> ...

 

Hay esta:

http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/2770/pantallazoe.png

----------

## the incredible hurd

Muchas gracias.

Veo que siguen sin usar ni march ni mtune, ni tan siquiera con generic, supongo que para obtener el código de 64bits más genérico posible.

Yo si pondría mtune=generic sin march, pero ellos sabrán por qué no lo hacen...

Aunque la verdad es que no debe importar mucho, debian vuela, tanto en i386 como en X86_64.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Podria alguien porfavor acceder a un post que puse en el foro de ubuntu y ayudarme ???

Es que la gente no contesta en el foro y la verdad los foros de ubuntu no me da la confianza de que la gente que se pasa por hay tenga suficiente idea de Linux a nivel consola/instalacion/compilacion, puro visual :S....

El problema es que como bien sabe (y como mencione en este post), compre un HP pavilion dv4-2045dx al cual le instale ubuntu 9.10, pero no tuve sonido y estos dias pense que era el driver de alsa o falta de algun plugin, pero no  :Sad: ... Le he conectado unas vocinas externas a mi equipo y se ha escuchado todo perfecto, ahora tengo la duda de que si las vocinas integradas de mi laptop esten descompuestas o no  :Sad: , o bien, hasta tengo duda de que mi equipo laptop tenga bocinas :S....

Y la verdad no quiero instalarle Windows 7 de nuevo para salir de dudas :S....

Link: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/122778

bye

----------

## the incredible hurd

Al parecer es un bug en ubuntu, usa google luke   :Wink:  :

http://www.google.es/intl/es/#hl=es&source=hp&q=ubuntu+laptop+speakers&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=ubuntu+laptop+speakers&fp=d3ab89675c6b3697

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

¿Primeramente porque te compraste esa HP con esas características? HP fabrica laptops con chipset NVIDIA es que esta muy bien soportado en en el GNU/Linux debiste buscarte un modelo de esos.

¿Porque te AMD y no Intel? Desde que surgió la batalla de los procesadores de doble nucleo AMD se quedo atrás en ese aspecto, porque sus procesador tienen muy pocos timings (Poca memoria Cache L2, multiplicador del reloj muy bajo y el BUS deja mucho que desear.)

Al final de cuenta debiste orientarte un poco mas para que pudiera hacer una mejor adquisición y quizás hubieses ahorrado algo de dinero.

¿Porque instalaste Ubuntu? Estando Debian y Fedora que son de fácil instalación y no aparecen esos bug tan pendejos como los que trae el Ubuntu...

Para la próxima pasa te por http://www.linux-laptop.net para que tengas una orientación al momento de compara una laptop para usarla con GNU/Linux.

Saludos

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Para un portatil pudiera serte interesante fijarte primero en la cantidad de memoria cache de nivel 1 (L1) que tiene el microprocesador, luego en la cantidad de L2, luego en la RAM (si fueras a hacer un uso intensivo de ella) y por último en la velocidad.

Es verdad que la velocidad se nota mucho, pero también consume mucho.

Por si te sirviera de ejemplo, te pongo la información de mi micro:

 *Quote:*   

> # x86info -a                                                 
> 
> x86info v1.24.  Dave Jones 2001-2009                                      
> 
> Feedback to <davej@redhat.com>.                                           
> ...

 

La tarjeta gráfica también es importante. Estaría bien que hiciera redujera la velocidad al pedirle menos prestaciones.

Por ejemplo en las tarjetas envidiosas esta característica se llama PowerMizer.

Por último, ya que te comprastes el ordenador, y creo que esta información ya es casi anecdótica, pudieras cerrar el tema marcándolo como [HW] [Procesador] ¿Qué procesador me conviene más? (cerrado).

Un saludo[/b]

----------

